

From Microsoft: Firefox with Bing - xtacy
http://www.firefoxwithbing.com/

======
untog
Interesting move, though hardly uncommon. If anything it's good to see
Microsoft uncoupling the search engine and the browser.

I'm glad that it's hosted by Mozilla, at least it ought to keep up to date
with regard to the latest versions. The Yahoo Firefox is less fortunate- it's
still stuck on v5:

<http://downloads.yahoo.com/firefox/>

~~~
keeperofdakeys
With the fact that you can't distribute customised versions of Firefox and
still call it Firefox, it means you really need Mozilla to support it. I don't
know if just changing a search engine counts though.

------
portmanteaufu
Visiting the page on an Ubuntu box yields a more or less blank page with the
message "Sorry, this download is not supported by your system."

What download? I guess I'll never know.

~~~
jtreminio
I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, Firefox. The page shows a button that seems to want to
install Bing as a search provider.

------
snorkel
"Bing helps make decisions easier." That's true because I'm deciding to not
install this.

------
chadgeidel
Hmm, I guess I never knew how much "search engine integration" was in Firefox.
I just assumed Google was configured as the default search provider and that's
it.

Honest question - can someone explain to me how is this different than just
changing the search provider to Bing in my current copy of Firefox? (corp PC
here - can't try it out on my own now).

I see other commenters saying this isn't available on Ubuntu - why not?

~~~
sukuriant
I do not know, but I assume "defaults"

------
ryan_s
Does this mean Microsoft is finally going to give up on IE?

~~~
Poyeyo
This is more like Firefox going to give up on Google for revenue.

~~~
cpeterso
Or play Google and Microsoft against each other when negotiating to renew the
Firefox/Google contract that expires in November:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/is-2012-armageddon-for-
firefo...](http://www.businessinsider.com/is-2012-armageddon-for-
firefox-2010-11)

------
joe_the_user
"Sorry, this download is not supported by your system"

\- Firefox with Bing and Windows it seems...

------
Tloewald
Now Firefox really can be the new IE.

~~~
sixtofour
That would be recursive, since IE is the tool of choice for downloading
Firefox.

~~~
sukuriant
Three months later: _Why is my hard drive full? Lemmie check the downloads
folder..... OH GOD!_

------
bkaid
Won't be surprised either when this page is the #1 search result for Firefox
on bing.com

~~~
barista
Wrong! <http://www.bing.com/search?q=firefox>

